# $5 DVD Sale



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

CC online is running a $5 DVD sale...I picked up Spidey 2 today, many more titles, you can see them all online.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

:hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit:

You made me :spend::spend::spend: some ....

Thank You ... I got some movies for my growing collection ...:bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey thanks. Just did a little christmas shopping.


----------

